# Jvc dla-hd750 d-ila



## sepowell (Jun 24, 2008)

It looks like these were just released in Nov/Dec timeframe... I havent heard much about LCOS recently... mostly DLP... does anyone have this one or the 350 that can share their experience?

-Steve


----------



## swdev (Jul 25, 2008)

I received my JVC RS-20 (Same as HD750) 3 weeks ago and have been using it daily since. I find that it is quiet, throws a beautiful image, and really haven't encountered much of a downside. In terms of negatives: There aren't dedicated input buttons on the remote (you have to switch using an input button). While the lens shift of +/- 80% vertical and +/- 30% horizontal is great, I could use slightly more, but then again, 80%/30% is pretty good. There are some forum reports of trouble dialing colors exactly into specification. I don't have a colorimeter, and happily use the factory-calibrated THX mode so I can't comment on that. These are nitpicks for a very nice piece of hardware. Reccommended.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What price are these running?


----------



## swdev (Jul 25, 2008)

I was in on the avsforum pre-buy, which had a substantial discount. If I were considering purchase now, I would definitely check with them to see what they're offering.


----------



## sepowell (Jun 24, 2008)

I've seen them at topchoicedigital. But it's only a matter of time that more internet retailers start offering it and prices dip. Also saw them listed pretty low while Googling...


----------



## funlvr1965 (Mar 14, 2009)

Pricing has come down on these units to the mid 5k range which is a good price/performance for this unit


----------



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anyone know where this and/or the 350 can be viewed in Western Canada. I'm hoping to upgrade to the 350 within a year. I'd really like to get a good look at one before I drop the 5K CAD on one. Also where's the best place to buy one in Canada (assuming I can't find a dealer to view at)


----------

